# Prebuilt Kontakt Gui



## TTU (Jul 6, 2019)

Was hoping someone can throw me a bone and share a kontakt gui already created so I don't have to go through the trouble of creating one from scratch. Will be happy to pay. Is buying these this things a thing? Planning on releasing commercial libraries.


----------



## D Halgren (Jul 6, 2019)

TTU said:


> Was hoping someone can throw me a bone and share a kontakt gui already created so I don't have to go through the trouble of creating one from scratch. Will be happy to pay. Is buying these this things a thing? Planning on releasing commercial libraries.


Here you go.

https://www.exoticstates.com/photosynthesis/engine


----------



## TTU (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you. Any others? I want to add a few parameters (granular controls/dual filter, formant filters, some fx parameters) to this one. Can I pay someone to do this for me?

How much? More importantly, how hard is it to do and how much time would it take to set up?


----------



## TTU (Jul 6, 2019)

Can I load a library up in rigid audio kontakt gui maker and reverse engineer stuff, remove/add stuff to existing libraries?


----------



## TTU (Jul 6, 2019)

There is also this : http://www.hollowsun.com/HS2/products/gui_shell/index.htm


----------



## Lindon (Jul 8, 2019)

Do you have the graphics already?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jul 9, 2019)

There is also Rigid Audio's Kontakt GUI Maker (links seem to be dead) and this:

http://willbedfordmusic.com/konstruktor.html


----------



## TTU (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks. I've been looking at rigid audio, checking out your other link..

Lindon - what do you mean graphics? Like the buttons or maybe the background art?


----------



## Lindon (Jul 10, 2019)

TTU said:


> Thanks. I've been looking at rigid audio, checking out your other link..
> 
> Lindon - what do you mean graphics? Like the buttons or maybe the background art?



yes the buttons and background art...and the layout you want.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 10, 2019)

Have they pulled GUI Maker or something? All the video tutorials have been made private, none of the manual links work. All site links to product dead.


----------



## rrichard63 (Jul 10, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> Have they pulled GUI Maker or something? All the video tutorials have been made private, none of the manual links work. All site links to product dead.


If I recall correctly, a Version 2 was announced, and after several months briefly made available as a beta test product. Then it disappeared. I remember thinking at the time that Version 2 was overly ambitious, especially for a solo developer. I wasn't surprised when it (apparently) didn't work out.


----------



## MatFluor (Jul 10, 2019)

After I saw this thread I looked up how the development stands, wrote the dev and got this answer (I think I can share this with good conscience):


> the KGM2 development has been paused unfortunately due to problems with the development environment being used.
> It is currently unclear when / if i can continue at all. I will of course refund you, no questions asked.
> 
> Sorry that i don't have better news.
> ...


​So yeah - pretty dead unfortunately.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 10, 2019)

Ah thanks for getting the official clarification. Real shame, wonder if that has anything to do with Kontakt 6.

Like OP would be keen to purchase ready made customisable GUI's. Plenty of Photoshop chops but suck at the coding side :(


----------



## Lindon (Jul 15, 2019)

Well if you can lay them out in skinman I can compile them pretty quickly for you...


----------



## TTU (Jul 15, 2019)

Awesome. Downloaded a sh8t ton of knobs from the knobman site. This is a start. I'll see what I can do. Putting the layout together in photoshop seems much easier though. Any chance someone can help me if I put the layout together in photoshop, as blue print, and supply the background art and the .knobman files. I will see what I can do in knobman but looks painful.


----------



## Lindon (Jul 16, 2019)

OK so PM me and we can talk. But to be clear... this is just laying out your graphics, none of the scripting involved in controlling the engine right? 'Cause it will (obviously) be a different amount of effort for that..


----------



## Artem (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi there guys! A little bit late to the party, but have some thoughts for you
For GUI there is an option to find a ui kit, type in google "kontakt ui kit"
If you consider creating ui by your self, I suggest you skip knobman, its a good software but outdated one, if you have some basic experience in Photoshop use it for layout and buttons, and After Effects to create nice animations. You can do basic animation even in PS.


----------



## M.Jones1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello, I'm an aspiring VST/AU & Library developer. I currently make full set libraries for logic pro x and mainstage 3 templates with preloaded libraries. I hope to be able to branch out and create a standalone vst or at least an engine within Kontakt someday. I'm still learning and watching as many youtube videos as I can to help me out.


----------

